# Rockcrawler X99 [Finished]



## Ace_finland (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm back with a new build. I'm making a companion for the Sabranco humvee. It will be a fast build as it needs to be finished by 22nd of May. As soon as it is done it will be joining the Humvee at Computex 2015.  

As parts arrive i will let you know what the specs will be.  

But i want to give a huge thank you to Corsair Johan and the people over at Asus (won't name you but you know who you are ) for believing in this project.









I got myself a GoPro camera and will be doing a complete time lapse video of the entire build. I hope to add every bit separately as the build moves forward







The concept. A very rough render of what it will look like. Have made some small changes but nothing too big.





The Truck at Asus HQ













First step to drill some holes in the 6mm aluminum sheet so i can fasten it on the bed of the mill.





Wish i had made my mill a bit bigger. Sheet fastened





Ready to roll









Turned out pretty could, some tiny marks on the alu but will be easy to sand away





Over to the acrylic













Next update in a couple of days,
Alex


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 23, 2015)

In for..I liked the other one.


----------



## Ace_finland (Apr 23, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> In for..I liked the other one.



Thx! Hopefully i won't let you down


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 23, 2015)

Interesting.... 

/tag.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 23, 2015)

One word comes to mind. Spintires. Did I _nail it on the head_? 

I love it BTW.


----------



## Ace_finland (Apr 30, 2015)

Thx for the comments guys!  You sure dir MrGenius 

Back with another update,

Hardware for the mod:
 - X99 Sabranco motherboard
- Intel I7 5960X
- Titan black
- 8 x 8Gb DDR4 2400Mhz Dominator Platinum Ram
- H80i GT watercooler
- Neutron GTX 240GB SSD
- SP120 PWM Quiet fans
- RM 650 PSU
-Corsair sleeved cable kit

First some hardware pics (Sorry for the bad photos, have great camera but not very good at using it)


Think most of the pics speak for themselves but i have to say i really like the corsair water cooler.













































Last but not least, def my favorite ram! (It just arrived so that's why its not in the first picture)









On to some modding!

Assembled all the pieces i milled and did a quick test to see if even the motherboard would fit




Motherboard plate




The mill was too small so had to mill it and turn it around and mill again.









Someone did a great job gluing this together, decided it was safer to cut it rather than trying to pry it apart









Made som support bars for the underside of the truck bed, just for show













All assembled





A quick test fit





After the quick test fit i wasn't very happy. The overhang was just too much and it did not look like it was meant to be there. So i decided to make some small changes. Stripping everything off.













Decided to cut the frame and extend it with 50mm.





Milled some brackets that mounts flush with the frame




Much better





Everything is still very rough but want to be sure everything is right before i start cleaning up all the parts.

Next update in a few days!


----------



## Ace_finland (Jun 1, 2015)

Back with another update!
Deadline got shortened a bit so i didn't have time to do any updates, but on the upside i can finish the build log now.

After trying a quick assembly i realized that the suspension and tires were too soft. I filled the "hollow" tires with some stiff foam and upgraded the springs with some "heavy" duty ones i found in the shops.





Now it sits straight and no flat tires.





Made a bracket for the PSU, a bit rough looking but cleaning all bits at once when i know everything fits.





Time to make the PSU shroud/Radiator holder





Milled some slots and some grooves for easier bending





A bit of bending





Turned out pretty good





Next up is to drill holes and tap the sides of the aluminum frame. Decided to make a template of lexan so i could drill all holes quickly and get them perfectly in the middle.





After a lot of cleaning it was time to powder coat all the aluminum. Just love the black texture on the parts.





Cabin painted (sorry for the crappy photo)





Let the assembly begin!





Sanded the acrylic with 1200grit paper. Didn't want it completely see through and i didn't wanna see the scratches, turned out ok









Tail lights installed





IO panel test fit





Forgot to take pictures on painting the gpu but here it is in all its glory (titan black)





I found three M3 holes on the back of the GPU, so it was easy to make a bracket for it so it hovers over the motherboard.





Sneaky gf





Not much left now





Everything fits nicely, Only one dvi port that's not really usable. I only ever use one monitor so not really an issue. I didn't wanna raise the whole structure just for the dvi port.





Lights working



















Running nice and cool





Had to take it outside

























If you happen to be at Computex be sure to check it out over at Asus!
Thx for looking!


----------

